# Monkey Pod Slab coffee table...



## bryfox86 (Sep 3, 2012)

Here is a coffee table I am building for my wife. It is from a monster slab of monkey pod that I got from a wood mill in Haleiwa (North Show Oahu). It is absolutely beautiful! let me know what you think! I sanded it to 800 and have applied one coat of Teak Oil so far.


----------



## SteveJ (Sep 3, 2012)

That is an incredible piece of wood.  I love it!


----------



## flyitfast (Sep 3, 2012)

Curtis (MesquiteMan) found Lucifer in his wood - maybe there is a hula dancer with a grass skirt somewhere in yours! :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan, that is a beautiful piece of wood! And it'll make a fabulous table!


----------



## Ed McDonnell (Sep 3, 2012)

Looks great.  Hope  you wife likes it!

Ed


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 3, 2012)

parklandturner said:


> Looks great.  Hope  you wife likes it!
> 
> Ed



My wife LOVES it!

over the next two weeks I will apply up to 12 coats of Teak Oil and finish with polycrylic to help protect the wood. but it should be stunning... you can see the other slabs in one of the pictures that will become the end tables.


----------



## holmqer (Sep 3, 2012)

Amazing wood choice!


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 3, 2012)

Fantastic wood...


----------



## robutacion (Sep 3, 2012)

Geezzz, talking about "wood porn"...! just imagine what that tree had to endure to reach a size and age capable to produce such wood...!

Many unique slabs are cut everyday into small pieces and while the wood processor can have the best reason in the world, to spoil forever something nature created, is nice to see that some, escape that fate...!

I'm not sure, if I should ask for costs/prices, as I may have a big surprise, something that doesn't happen often with these issues but sometimes, people just get "treasures" for the price of monkey food...!:wink::biggrin:

Good luck with the project...!

Cheers
George


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 3, 2012)

robutacion said:


> Geezzz, talking about "wood porn"...! just imagine what that tree had to endure to reach a size and age capable to produce such wood...!
> 
> Many unique slabs are cut everyday into small pieces and while the wood processor can have the best reason in the world, to spoil forever something nature created, is nice to see that some, escape that fate...!
> 
> ...



Your right... You don't want to know what I paid!  but I'll tell you anyways! I got all three slabs for $100 usd. I will be getting more as well!


----------



## edstreet (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice crotch


----------



## shippy (Sep 3, 2012)

All 3 for a hundred bucks! The finish will cost more than the wood! Great score Bryan, can hardly wait to see the results!


----------



## robutacion (Sep 3, 2012)

bryfox86 said:


> robutacion said:
> 
> 
> > Geezzz, talking about "wood porn"...! just imagine what that tree had to endure to reach a size and age capable to produce such wood...!
> ...



You are kidding me , aren't you...??? US$100 for all the slabs...??? I would suggest you get a truck and get all you can get you hands on,  that is less than chipboard prices mate, you lucky that I'm that far, it would be nothing left at his yard, tomorrow...!! Run....!!!!!!

I know people here that would pay $1,000 or more, just for that slab you are finishing...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Kalai (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, that is a very nice table, I like the wood too.  I like Monkey Pod, it is a very nice wood, I think more people should use it.  Aloha.

Kalai


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 4, 2012)

Kalai said:


> Wow, that is a very nice table, I like the wood too.  I like Monkey Pod, it is a very nice wood, I think more people should use it.  Aloha.
> 
> Kalai



I Love monkey pod... it is a stunning wood. I agree Kalai more people should use it. I will be getting as much of it as I can before I leave the Island so I can use it in the future as well!


----------



## Fishinbo (Sep 4, 2012)

The wood grain is absolutely breathtaking!
Who could not want one ???


----------



## woodchip (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow very nice.


----------



## GaryMGg (Sep 7, 2012)

Super looking table slab.
If you turn the monitor sideways and counterclockwise, you can see a face (nose and lips) in top picture. It's elongated and distorted -- sorta looks like the artwork from the album cover on Court of the Crimson King.


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes I see it now!! I will be sanding it back to 150 today and going through the pain of sanding again... there are some lines on the table that make me mad. so I need to fix them before it is permanently affixed to my living room  going to get started on my end tables as well!


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Monkey Pod Slab coffee table*

What can I say.  What they all say.  Beautiful wood.

Ray


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 12, 2012)

Im going to be working on the matching end tables this weekend... should be fun!


----------



## Katya (Sep 12, 2012)

Could you please upload more pics of your work in progress?  That is just amazing wood- beautiful.


----------



## nava1uni (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW!!!!!


----------



## bryfox86 (Sep 15, 2012)

I will be working on the table on sunday... I will post pics of the progress... I have been so busy filling pen orders from fellow co-military-workers. I will get some posted up this weekend.


----------

